# [SOLVED] Husqvarna 55 Rancher - Starts, doesn't run



## Dennis Gilbert (Dec 21, 2010)

Hoping to find a few hints here. I have a 55 Rancher it is about 8 years old. Honestly it does not have a great deal of time in use, I bought it brand new and use it around my property. I have never done any engine maintenance (spark plug, filter, etc.) until now. In Sept/Oct it was working fine, (as always) I had several trees go down in a storm and used it heavily, worked fine. Now December and about 30 degrees F, started up saw and ran great as usual but only for about 5 minutes, started acting like it was out of gas. I shut it down and refueled (fuel is good and mixed properly) tried to start, started but bogged down quickly and after a few tried wouldn't start. Replaced - fuel filter, air filter, spark plug (gapped at .020). Now it starts but will only run with the choke on (idling), shut off the choke and it will stall after a few seconds. You can't rev it or "give it gas" or it stalls. Once it starts to warm-up (from idling with the choke on) it won't run. My guess is that it is not getting enough fuel and/or carb is clogged or something. This saw has always ran fine, and very suddenedly acted like it ran out of gas. Before I go crazy tearing this thing apart - any suggestions? THANK YOU!!!


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Husqvarna 55 Rancher - Starts, doesn't run*

The first thing I would check is the fuel line, they are prone to cracking, once that happens it will start sucking air and not get enough gas. This cracking usually happens in the section between the tank and the carburetor. It can be difficult to see on that model without loosening some screws. If you notice any wetness or smell gas leaking, that is another indication that the fuel line is cracked.


----------



## Dennis Gilbert (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Husqvarna 55 Rancher - Starts, doesn't run*

Thank you for the response K-B! As I approached the saw this morning I noticed some gas (mix) on the handle, and I thought dang, gas is leaking. I popped the "hood" and removed the air cleaner and started inspecting. I noticed the nipple where the gas line connects to the carb was shinning back at me, I touched the hose and it fell of the nipple. The hose was just barely connected, it must have came loose over time. Thank you for the tip and the saw seems to be running as good as new!


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Husqvarna 55 Rancher - Starts, doesn't run*

Good deal. Glad it's working again.


----------

